# Are there Piranhas and Alligators in Michigan?



## fishingrookie

From the DNR September 11 Law enforcement report:



> An angler presented a 2 lb piranha to CO Mike Bomay that he reported catching in the Muskegon River in Mecosta County.
> 
> 
> CO Patrick McManus received a complaint of a two-foot long alligator in a local lake. He responded to the location and was unable to locate it. According to the complainant, the alligator appears every once in a while.


They aren't suppoed to be native michigan species. How did they end up in Michigan water? Perhaps they were dumped by some pets owners?


----------



## Ranger Ray

> they were dumped by some pets owners?


That's the answer.


----------



## snakebit67

i heard it ate a cougar :evilsmile


----------



## Ranger Ray

snakebit67 said:


> i heard it ate a cougar :evilsmile


There goes the evidence. :lol:


----------



## WILDCATWICK

Yep there here. They sure can't survive the winters. YOur right about they were dumped by pet owners. Every now and again there is a pirhana in the St. Clair River. My friend caught one back in the mid 80's. 2lbs? That is huge. :yikes:


----------



## kingfisher2

I know of a 4 foot alligator that was let go in the clinton river this spring. Go get em Paul! This idiot didn't want to take care of it anymore and just went to the river and let it go. 

I also was present in what is called the 3 pond area in Kalamazoo when a young kid caught a small piranah. 

Some people just don't know what type of danger they create when doing such assinine things.

Marc


----------



## Rupestris

IIRC, a piranha was caught in one of the small lakes in the Plymouth/Northville area a couple years ago.

Anyone got a recipe for 'em?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

This year the DNR dispatched two gators in SW Mich. One in the St Joe river.
Too bad they got there first, I wanted to shoot one with my Bowfishing gear.


----------

